# Maine Any Word?



## zip kia (Jan 23, 2008)

Any News On The Open?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

14 going to water blind in the morning. Do not have numbers as I have been judging Q today. We have 9 going to water marks in the morning.

Andy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I hope you are having better weather than what we are experiencing here. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> 14 going to water blind in the morning. Do not have numbers as I have been judging Q today. We have 9 going to water marks in the morning.
> 
> Andy



Thanks to you & your co-judge for judging, Andy. I've heard the setups are great. 

I only know some of the 9 that are back, sorry for the ones I'm missing. Not intentional:

Patti Roberts & Player

Dolores Smith & Matty

Lois Munroe & Moses

Marion Amidon & Rose

Bonnie/Tom Richotte-not sure which dog

Rick Roberts & Rip

Good luck everybody!!

M


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Al Arthur on his Open sweep: 1st Sophie Josephine Ottman 2nd Woody Marshall Dunaway and Lyle Norwood 3rd Lucky Kate Simonds 4th Schooner Rita Jones


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Al Arthur on his Open sweep: 1st Sophie Josephine Ottman 2nd Woody Marshall Dunaway and Lyle Norwood 3rd Lucky Kate Simonds 4th Schooner Rita Jones


Way to go Al!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Josie on the open win.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulation to Tom Ritchotte and Pemi for your 4th in the Qual!

Al Arthur took 1 through 4 in the Open. Patty Roberts won the Qual with MVP and Mark Mosher took second with Slugger.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

aabraham said:


> Congrats Josie on the open win.


 
Great news. Congratulations Josie.

Paula


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations Team Sandhill!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Goldenboy said:


> Congratulation to Tom Ritchotte and Pemi for your 4th in the Qual!
> 
> Al Arthur took 1 through 4 in the Open. Patty Roberts won the Qual with MVP and Mark Mosher took second with Slugger.


Woo-Hoo Tom and Bonnie! That is just outstanding! A HUGE congrats to you both, you sure have come a long way in a short time!

Mark, thanks for posting!
Diane and Steve


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Kudos to Josie and Sophie!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Any news on Amat And Derby Placements?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Al, Jason and Hugh of Sandhill Kennel are doing a great job with Sophie.
Josie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My book is in the truck so this is just by memory and not complete by any means!

Amat - Delores Smith and Pedro 1st
Steve Kurlansky and ? 2nd


Derby - Al Arthur and Oz 1st
Dick Ronalter and Onyx 2nd

I don't remember the exact order for the rest and it is VERY early in the morning!

A little news is better than no news regards,

Andy


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations Josie on Sophies open win!!!! What a great dog and great job by Sandhills Kennels!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Way to go Josie and Sophie!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> My book is in the truck so this is just by memory and not complete by any means!
> 
> Amat - Delores Smith and Pedro 1st
> Steve Kurlansky and ? 2nd
> ...


YAHOOOOOOOO Delores and Pedro!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Yahooo Josie and Sophie!!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Brian Cockfield on another Oz-Mo derby win!!!! How many points now?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Brian Cockfield on another Oz-Mo derby win!!!! How many points now?


Thank You Frank! 23 points and I couldn't be happier with him. Hugh, Al and Mike are doing a great job with him.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to the Mosher's for hosting yet another great trial. Scooted home Saturday night to return Sunday AM..but I hear the tailgate was fabulous..as usual!!!

Wonderful judges..setups...running grounds...

Judy


----------

